# Valuable Lessons



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Lesson learned today.

If you’re going to call your wife an idiot, it is always best to do it when out of arms reach.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've slowly learned not to explain myself. 

In the past, I was one of those folks who always thought that if two people are reasonable, they should be able to sort out any problem, but it just doesn't work out that way.

So much of my life has been spent trying to explain who I am or what I think. 

Now I accept the truth that very few people care, and I've been able to let go of so much. 😊


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

minimalME said:


> I've slowly learned not to explain myself.
> 
> In the past, I was one of those folks who always thought that if two people are reasonable, they should be able to sort out any problem, but it just doesn't work out that way.
> 
> ...


I am you with eerie accuracy. learning that lesson was zero fun.
I talked to someone recently who _did_ care and I thought it must be snowing in hell.

@Personal I can’t imagine calling my wife an idiot in the first place, are you sure you learned the _right_ lesson? But I do agree with your conclusion.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Make every transaction into a win-win where both parties feel good coming out of it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the first post was plenty of wisdom for me today.😉. Totally agree.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> @Personal I can’t imagine calling my wife an idiot in the first place, are you sure you learned the _right_ lesson? But I do agree with your conclusion.


Then to live life more fully, when the shoe fits, I encourage you to try it. 😉

Yet do remember to keep your distance, since in my case my wife immediately pinched me really hard, claiming she was provoked.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Personal said:


> Then to live life more fully, when the shoe fits, I encourage you to try it. 😉
> 
> Yet do remember to keep your distance, since in my case my wife immediately pinched me really hard, claiming she was provoked.


Whew! I can handle a pinch...I was thinking you got slapped. I have told my wife for her safety to never slap me, I will loose it on her. I can take a punch in the nose just fine but a slap I will go ape **** crazy on a person and they will get slapped back much harder.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Wouldn't matter in my case. Where my wife comes from, skillet throwing is an Olympic event.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Personal said:


> Then to live life more fully, when the shoe fits, I encourage you to try it. 😉
> 
> Yet do remember to keep your distance, since in my case my wife immediately pinched me really hard, claiming she was provoked.


No black eye? Ima gonna havta have a chat with G. j/k


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> No black eye? Ima gonna havta have a chat with G. j/k


Nope! And I hope not, she’s got plenty of her own ideas.

Which leads to another valuable lesson. This time it was one, she learned while we were dating.

Her lesson was that throwing a cup of cold water on someone who is having a warm shower without warning, is best avoided.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Personal said:


> Her lesson was that throwing a cup of cold water on someone who is having a warm shower without warning, is best avoided.


My dorm freshman year we did this all the time. Make a big 32oz cup of ice water at the cafeteria, wait till guy gets in the shower and then sky drop it. Had it happen to me a few times it’s quite a shock.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> My dorm freshman year we did this all the time. Make a big 32oz cup of ice water at the cafeteria, wait till guy gets in the shower and then sky drop it. Had it happen to me a few times it’s quite a shock.


Nice.

My response to my wife, was on the next day. Instead of getting her with a cup of cold water in return, I used a large bucket of cold water.


----------

